# Pictures of the water injection system



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ok so I finally finished this, these pictures are kinda crappy so I will post better ones. Talk about sweet! I have it set at 8 psi and I hooked up a varad led that lights up on the dash when the system starts running( mostly so I can adjust it properly) If you guys have any questions- just shoot them at me-- I will also post some better pictures later in this thread.
































The SRT-10 picture is one of my customers trucks----I put it in there just b/c its cool even though its a Dodge

You can see all the lines for the water injection-- I redid alot of the vacuum lines with silicone ones since the lines are still from 1987. I eliminated the vacuum canister and the control solenoids.......most of the crap that I didnt need. I had already eliminated the aiv system from the exhaust when I put the new downpipe on. Im still running 10-12 psi only now with no detination. Im running colder plugs now too, but I think Im going to change back to the bcpr6e-11s on my next oil change. Everything is going great....except I think my torque converter is slipping like crazy so..........time for a 5 speed!!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Man I wish my car looked half as good as yours does.... I'm going silver. But nice setup. And put the intake manifold cover back on


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i can honestly say i have no idea what i am looking for but nice car! lol you should clean it up and post in the members rides section, i have never seen your car before


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yet I still lose so many rep points--LOL


Hey Jake, The plenum cover is off and getting powder coated-----note the killer carbon fiber on the fuse and relay covers! More to come-- but I have to cut all the templates and the cut out the carbon fiber......I was bored at work


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> And put the intake manifold cover back on


I think it looks better without it. I was thinking of getting mine polished.....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Yet I still lose so many rep points--LOL
> 
> 
> Hey Jake, The plenum cover is off and getting powder coated-----note the killer carbon fiber on the fuse and relay covers! More to come-- but I have to cut all the templates and the cut out the carbon fiber......I was bored at work


Who's snagging your rep points. Not me........


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Yet I still lose so many rep points--LOL


when your below my record (55) we can talk :thumbup: but again WAS AND WAX YOUR CAR then post in the members ride section i want to see that z at its full glory


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im trying for 55, yet sometimes I think that when I dont goof off on here and I help out that I should be awarded points.........

I dont know who took my points ...............they didnt say who they were b/c theyre chicken**** I suppose-- some were taken in OT and some were taken here.........I know it wasnt you Eric-----If you feel like restoring them, that would be nice--LOL

I will wash it tonight and take some more pictures and post them with pics of my Apexi stuff ( first picture you can see them on the dash) and turbo timer etc and post it in readers rides......Im not to big on showing off with it......but for you Pete I will stick it in there!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Im trying for 55, yet sometimes I think that when I dont goof off on here and I help out that I should be awarded points.........
> 
> I dont know who took my points ...............they didnt say who they were b/c theyre chicken**** I suppose-- some were taken in OT and some were taken here.........I know it wasnt you Eric-----If you feel like restoring them, that would be nice--LOL
> 
> I will wash it tonight and take some more pictures and post them with pics of my Apexi stuff ( first picture you can see them on the dash) and turbo timer etc and post it in readers rides......Im not to big on showing off with it......but for you Pete I will stick it in there!


Go to the UserCP and it'll tell you who took them. I can't install my turbo timer until I fix my e-brake. Bad things could happen.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Looks like your engine bay needs some cleaning and revamping.

How well does it work?

I'll eventually get the aquamist system in the my Z. I think a good oil cooler and remote oil filter locater will suffice for now though.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah, I went to my user cp to check it out and there are no names whatsoever---- The only one that is in there is you, but youre not a mod.....I have no idea what it is there for.

James my friend.........you should have seen what it looked like before I got it...........it has been cleaned and revamped--LOL I do have some touching up to do on it though.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Yeah, I went to my user cp to check it out and there are no names whatsoever---- The only one that is in there is you, but youre not a mod.....I have no idea what it is there for.
> 
> James my friend.........you should have seen what it looked like before I got it...........it has been cleaned and revamped--LOL I do have some touching up to do on it though.


yea the names are not there anymore because they were tired of getting bitched at. but about your engine bay, a few of the rad. hoses and what not look abit dry roted :thumbup:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

all the coolant lines are fine----- that hose that looks dry rotted is the crankcase vent line---------when I put the intake on it is going to be replaced by an k&n breather filter--- one of these days I will get around to it.........I just got around to the water injection this last weekend and I have had it sitting there in my garage for like 7 months......I will make it all nice and pretty for you guys so you can drool I actually washed it last night b/c we are shooting the commercial for our store tomorrow( so of course I will have to wash it again) and it looks alot nicer-- I do have to clean the motor again though-- its been about 6 months since Ive done it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

is your ride gona be in the com.!? you should post it online :thumbup:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Once it is edited I will see if I can get a copy-----I have no idea how to put that on computer..........our last commercial has my nx in it









Minus the roof rack of course LOL

Itll be my car, one of our customers with a Crossfire that is lowered with 20 and 19 inch axis mod wheels, a super duty that we lifted and did all kinds of sick stuff to and a ranger that we did a bunch of stuff to.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

:jawdrop: ..................that is the best looking front bumper i have ever seen on anything with wheels :jawdrop: i was reading somewhere on sr20 forum that they have head light covers for the nx to make them flush with the body.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have a set of gt styling headlight covers for it, but they were really gay- that made the front look flush

Right now this car is in my garage at home with an oil pressure problem.


----------

